# Gutes Karpfengewässer Österreich



## forelle2202 (1. September 2009)

Hallo @ all ,

und zwar wollte ich ma fragen ob ihr gute Karpfen -
gewässer         ( See,Teich ,Fluss ) in Österreich (am besten Tirol ) kennt,  die als Anfänger leicht zu befischen sind ?! |supergri

mfg. Patrick  #h


----------



## forelle2202 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Gutes Karpfengewässer Österreich*

servus,

hat denn keiner n Tipp für mich ?! ;+

Grüße Patrick  :vik:


----------



## rob (10. September 2009)

*AW: Gutes Karpfengewässer Österreich*

ich schieb dich mal ins österreichforum, eventuell wird dir hier geholfen.
über das fischen in tirol habe ich leider keine ahnung.
lg rob


----------



## JerkerHH (10. September 2009)

*AW: Gutes Karpfengewässer Österreich*

weissensee in kärnten !!!!


----------



## forelle2202 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gutes Karpfengewässer Österreich*

servus,

wie schauts im walchsee mit karpfen aus ?! lohnt sichs dort ma anzusitzen , wenn ja hat vielleicht jemand Tipps zwecks Köder , hotspots usw ? ;+


Grüße. Patrick  #h


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. September 2009)

*AW: Gutes Karpfengewässer Österreich*

Da sind Karpfen, Hechte, Zander, Seeforellen, Schleien, Renken, u.s.w. drin. Solltest eigendlich auf Fisch kommen #6


----------



## Hund (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes Karpfengewässer Österreich*

Hallo Forelle 2202

Schau einfach mal auf anglerinfo.at oder bei den carphuntern nach (carphunter.at) sind sicher ein paar Infos zu Gewässern im Netz

LG und Petrie Heil

Thomas


----------



## eggerm (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes Karpfengewässer Österreich*

Walchensee hab ich noch nicht gefischt. 
Im Reintalersee gibts schöne Fische, sonst gibts ach im Hechtsee welche. MfG


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gutes Karpfengewässer Österreich*



forelle2202 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> wie schauts im walchsee mit karpfen aus ?! lohnt sichs dort ma anzusitzen , wenn ja hat vielleicht jemand Tipps zwecks Köder , hotspots usw ? ;+
> 
> ...



Ich denke eher nicht, kann es mir zumindest nicht vorstellen. Das Gewässer ist beinahe ein kleines Binnenmeer, nährstoffarm und sauerstoffreich, also ein optimales Salmonidengewässer.
Wenn ich am Walchensee fischte und das tat ich zeitweise sehr häufig, dann auf Äschen, Seeforellen, Hecht, Zander usw.. Ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn es da Karpfenbestände hat, was ich nicht weiß, dann dürften die ständig damit kämpfen, nicht zu verhungern.


----------

